# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Lion's Eye Academy [OOC]

## JNAProductions

> *System:* Mutants and Masterminds 3rd
> *Player Count:* Izzarra plus up to three others
> *Style of Play:* School shenanigans!
> *Allowed Content:* Anything on the linked SRD.
> *Character Creation:* A Google Doc or anything else easily legible is fine.
> 
> 
> Backstory: Skirt lengthExperience: Power Level 6, 120 Power PointsAlignment: Be nice
> 
> ...


Please repost all PC details, and claim a conversation color.

IC Thread

*Spoiler: NPC List*
Show

*Darius Engleman*
Satyr. Faculty member.

*Emily Grinter*
Human. Fellow student.

*James*
Human. Tall and gangly. Faculty member, running the Charms And Safekeeping kiosk.

*Jenna*
Suite 708 RA. Ooze.

*Headmaster Slivux*
Much oozier than Jenna.

----------


## Llyarden

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Leo (his real name is rather long and difficult to pronounce when you don't have a dragon's vocal chords, so much to his parents' frustration he adopted a nickname) is a 17-year-old boy with a difficult-to-place accent, relatively tall and muscular and...kinda _implausibly_ heavy even considering that he's relatively bulky.  His most notable features, though, are his wings, scaly gold tail, and the two big, spiralling horns that curve back from his forehead - at least, when he doesn't have them hidden with an illusion.


*Spoiler: Mechanics (PL6, 120/120PP)*
Show

*Abilities (20 points)* 
Strength 2 (4 points)
Stamina 8 (16 points)

*Defences (4 points)* 
Dodge 0
Parry 0
Fort 8 (from Stamina)
Tgh 8 (from Stamina)
Will 4

*Powers (73 points)* 
*Walking Around Money* - Permanent Enhanced Wealth 4, Limited (not generally legal tender) - 2 points

*Fiery Heart* - Immunity 10 (Fire), Limited to Half Effect - 5 points

*Dragon Wings* - Winged Flight 1 - 1 point

*Tail* - Extra Limb 1 - 1 point

*Draconic Longevity* - Immunity 1 (Age) - 1 point

*Draconic Senses* - Senses 4 (Acute Smell, Acute Analytical Ranged Detect [Olfactory] Treasure), Senses 4 (Acute Accurate Tracking Smell), Limited (only his own possessions, or individuals in possession of them) - 6 points

*Magical Bits And Bobs* - Removable Device, Quirk (each individually Easily Removable) - 47-10-1 = 36 points

*Blasting Ring* - Strength-based Damage 6, Accurate 2, Linked Move Object 8 (Close, Away), Enhanced Alternate Effect 1 - 13 points

*Amulet of Disguise* - Continuous Morph 1 (Human Form), Quirk (illusionary only) - 5 points

*Extradimensional Bag* - Feature 5 (can store Mass 5 of stuff) - 5 points

*Tome of Spells* - Enhanced Expertise (Magic) 10, Enhanced Advantage (Ritualist), Quickness 2 (Limited to Rituals) - 8 points

*Earring of Comprehension* - Comprehend 2 (Speak / Listen) - 4 points

*Orb of the Elemental Wyrm* - 10-point array + 2 alternates = 12 points

*Scales of the Mountain* - Impervious Toughness 8, Crit Immunity - 10 points 

*Blazing Might* - Power-Lifting 6, Damage 1, Reaction (touch) - 10 points

*Gale Wings* - Wings lose Winged, Enhanced Flight 4
*Arcane Dracomorphosis* - 18-point array + 3 alternates (+1 alternate from Blasting Ring) = 21 points

*Magma Claws* - Strength-based Damage 6, Secondary Effect 8, Accurate 2, Improved Critical 2 - 18 points

*Shielding Wings* - Deflect 6, Reduced Range, Damage 4, Reaction (deflected target missed), Limited (melee attacks only) - 18 points

*Draco Flame Shot* - Damage 6, Ranged, Accurate 3 - 18 points

*Draco Flame Wave* - Damage 6, Cone, Selective - 18 points

*Mother's Repulsion Spell (from Blasting Ring)* - Blasting Ring loses Accurate and two ranks (-7 points), gains Burst Area (6+3) and Selective (6+6) - 14 points
_"No, Mother, I will not call it your 'begone, peasants!' spell."_
*Skills (17 points)* 
Expertise (Cooking) +2
Expertise (Magic) +4 (+14 with Tome of Spells)
Expertise (Scholastic) +2
Insight +8
Investigation +8
Perception +10

*Advantages (6 points)*
Wealth 1
Interpose
Attractive 2
Well-Informed
Language (Dragontongue)


*Spoiler: Power Descriptions*
Show

*Walking Around Money [Teleportation]* - To make sure their son doesn't suffer from a lack of pencils, or having the wrong sort of socks, or any other minor issues like that, Leo's parents set aside a sliver of their hoards just for any incidental purchases he might need to make, weaving a spell around it to allow him even with his limited magical knowledge to create a mini-portal that will allow him to retrieve the treasures from the hoard.  (To be given your own hoard before the age of 21 is quite the honour for a dragon, not that Leo really cares.)  Now, his parents being ancient dragons and all, even the small proportion of their hoards they've given to him would be worth billions of dollars.  Rather unfortunately for Leo's dreams of throwing money around like confetti, it turns out that the wider world tends to trade in dollar bills and credit cards.  Gold bullion, priceless paintings and diamond-encrusted jewellery tends to be rather hard to use as money.

*Fiery Heart [Dragon]* - As a creature of fire, Leo is a lot more resistant to fire than a normal person - he's not powerful enough to be completely immune to it, though.

*Dragon Wings [Dragon]* - Leo can fly a bit faster than he can run with his wings, but he hasn't fully learned how to use flight magic, so he can't soar at the kinds of speeds that one would imagine for a dragon.

*Tail [Dragon]* - His tail is pretty close to prehensile, which at least makes up for the havoc it plays with trying to get clothes tailored to him.

*Draconic Longevity [Dragon]* - Dragons can live for centuries, or even millennia.  Leo's obviously not an adult yet by dragon standards, so he still ages normally for now, but once he does reach adulthood he won't physically age any further.  (His full dragon form would continue to get bigger, but he hasn't learned to transform into it yet, so it's a bit of a moot point.)

*Draconic Senses [Dragon]* - Leo has a keen sense of smell, but the full extent of a dragon's sensory abilities are tailored very specifically to their hoard.  He can tell how valuable something is purely by its scent, and can identify and track his own possessions like a bloodhound.  Woe betide anyone who steals from a dragon.

*Magical Bits And Bobs [Magical]* - Leo was given a wide variety of magical artifacts by his parents before he set off on his trip to college.  Or rather, they tried to give him every artifact they could possibly think of and he managed to convince them to 'only' send him with this limited amount.

*Blasting Ring [Physical] [Bludgeoning] [Telekinesis]* - Leo is pretty strong despite having never worked out in his life - that's draconic muscle for you - but his strength is still only really on par with that of an ordinary, if strong, human.  If he does get involved in a fight, he has a ring on one hand that can enchant his blows with telekinetic force, allowing them to not only hit much harder but also send anything he hits flying.

*Amulet of Disguise [Illusion]* - Because wandering around the streets of Chicago with horns, wings and a tail would rather give the game away, Leo wears an amulet that allows him to make his draconic features invisible, transforming himself into an ordinary-looking human teen.  Of course, 'invisible' is not the same as 'gone,' and he has to be very careful to not accidentally smack anything - or anyone - with his wings or tail, and he still weighs the same.  (This was also the one thing that he was actually _planning_ on taking before his parents got involved and dumped an adventuring party's worth of magic items on him.)

*Extradimensional Bag [Extradimensional]* - Appearing like an ordinary satchel on the outside, this bag can store just under a ton of weight without it changing.  The hard part - at least, for anyone who isn't Leo, who's figured out the knack - is working out where in the bag anything _is_.

*Tome of Spells* - A hefty book that contains far more pages than it has any right to, with a spell for almost any occasion.  Leo's not really that practiced at magic, but with the book to reference - and some time to prepare, gather reagents, and so forth - he can conjure a wide variety of magical effects.

*Earring of Comprehension [Telepathy]* - Leo has a rather fetching earring in his right ear that allows him to speak and understand any language.

*Orb of the Elemental Wyrm* - Human legends are full of stories of magical orbs that allow the bearer to control dragons.  The truth is rather less exciting: in the old days - and it's dragons we're talking about here, so these are _really_ old days - dragons elected a council of their number to make decisions that affected the whole of dragonkind.  The orb was the symbol of their power.  In the modern day there's no council of dragons, or even really any organisation of dragons at all, so the orb is just a conversation piece.  Leo's parents gave it to him as kind of a status symbol should he ever run into another dragon, although he mostly uses it to draw forth its magical powers.  The orb has connections to the primal elements of earth, fire, air, and water and the ancient dragons who embodied them.  Leo...hasn't really got the hang of using the orb's water magic, though, so he just uses the first three.

*Scales of the Mountain* - By drawing on the orb's power of earth, Leo can cover his body in hardened scales that could even turn aside pistol fire, and which don't have a single weak point.

*Blazing Might* - By drawing on the orb's power of fire, Leo can drastically amplify his strength to the point that he can lift a car easily, and make himself burning hot to the touch.  (Originally he couldn't actually _separate_ those two powers, which meant that whenever he tried to lift something heavy he ended up melting it, but he's got the hang of it a bit better now.)

*Gale Wings* - By drawing on the orb's power of air, Leo can augment his wings such that he doesn't need to be able to beat them to fly, borne aloft by magic alone, and fly at speeds of 60mph.
*Arcane Dracomorphosis [Magic] [Dragon]* - Leo _has_ learned some self-defence moves from his parents.  Augmented by some rituals he's worked over himself, he can be pretty dangerous for a guy who's never actually been in a serious fight.

*Magma Claws [Slashing] / [Fire]* - Leo can conjure dragon claws of pure magma, that can not only rip through metal but ignite anything they touch.

*Shielding Wings [Physical]* - Leo can augment his wings to be impervious to damage, allowing him to use them as a shield to protect himself or someone next to him - and augmented by his power, anyone striking them with a fist is liable to hurt their own hand more than they are his wings.

*Draco Flame Shot [Fire]* - Leo can't breathe fire without the aid of magic, but with it he can spit a powerful flame out to about 150ft.

*Draco Flame Wave [Fire]* - ...or he can sweep his fire breath in a wide cone like a flamethrower, using the same magic that allows him to cast it to begin with to bend it around anything he doesn't want to harm.

*Mother's Repulsion Spell (from Blasting Ring)* - The blasting ring he carries originally belonged to his mother, and when she gave it to him she also insisted on teaching him a spell to empower its effects.  By striking a blow against the ground while channeling magic into the ring, Leo can unleash a pulse of telekinetic power that can strike any foes in the area and send them flying.


*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

*This Is Me (Motivation: Acceptance)* - Having spent his whole life living with his parents and the assorted hired help, Leo's never really had the chance to hang out with people his own age before, and the rare occasion he has, it's never been with kids who understood the nature of the supernatural.  He's looking forward to it more than he has anything else - but he's hyped the chance of making friends up so much in his head that he's almost desperate to actually _make_ friends.

*Parental Guidance (Relationships)* - Leo has made his parents absolutely promise not to interfere with his school life.  And they have agreed to do so.  But that doesn't stop them using telepathic magic (he doesn't have a cell phone and even if he did they probably wouldn't know how to call him on it) to contact him on _at least_ a daily basis.  And if there was even the slightest suggestion from him that something was wrong the school would probably be 'graced' by the presence of two massive, and very angry, dragons.  So of course he does everything he can to convince them that everything's fine even though it isn't, which just means that his parents don't believe him even when things really _are_ fine.

*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (Secret)* - I mean how could I not make the pun?  Leo does, of course, do his best to conceal his draconic nature.  He's...not necessarily good at it, not least because draconic flesh and bone is significantly denser than it is in humans so he weighs almost twice what a normal kid his age and build would, and it certainly doesn't help that his tail kinda expresses his mood whether it's visible or not and he absolutely has accidentally smacked stuff with it when he's gotten excited.  But he tries.

*How Does One Human? (Quirk)* - Now, on a conscious level, Leo understands all the building blocks of human civilisation. He has interacted with humans for most of his life, after all. But those interactions have near-universally been with humans who are paid a great deal of money to do what they're told and not ask questions. Most of what Leo knows about humanity he's learned from popular culture. But he doesn't have a phone, or social media, or a celebrity childhood crush, or any of the other usual accoutrements of...well, being a normal teenager. He is very much a fish out of water. (The sad part is that he's still better at acting human than his parents.)


I guess since I said Leo had gold scales he can speak in this kinda dull gold.

EDIT: Hmm, needs a little more contrast.  How about a bit darker?

----------


## Alaize-chan

Posting Ignis sheet here o3o

*Spoiler: Ignis Dawnflame's Crunch*
Show


*Spoiler: Image*
Show




*Abilities*

STR: 0. STA: 2. AGI: 1. DEX: 0.
FGT: 0. INT: 1. AWE: 1. PRE: 1.

*Attacks*
*Fireball!* Ranged Burst Damage 6 (Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
*Scorching Firebolts* +6 Ranged Damage 6 linked to Affliction 6 (Resisted by Dodge, overcome by fortitude DC: 16 Vulnerable and Defenseless)
*Inferno* Close Cloud Damage 6 (30ft Cloud Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
*Overheat* +6 Ranged Cumulative Affliction 6 (Resisted and Overcome by Fortitude DC: 16 Dazed, Stunned and Incapacitated)
*All Consuming Flames* +6 Ranged Weaken Toughness 6 (Fortitude DC 16, affects Objects)
*Phoenix's Tears* Close Healing 9 (Resurrection, Restorative)
*Unarmed Attack* +0 Close Damage 0 

Initiative: +6


*Defenses*

Dodge: +6 (5 PP) Parry: +4 (4 PP) Toughness: +6 (+4 Protection) Fortitude: +6 (4 PP) Will: +6 (5 PP)

*Skills*

Deception +7, Expertise: Chicago +3, Expertise: History +5, Insight +5, Intimidation +9 Perception +7, Persuasion +9


*Advantages*

All Out Attack, Attractive 2, Evasion, Improved Initiative 1, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Precise Attack 2 (Ranged, Cover and Concealment), Ranged Attack 6

*Powers*

Fiery Nature 
Base: Immunity 5 (Fire) 
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 5

Inmortal Bird
Base: Immortality 6 (Revive after 1 day), Regeneration 10 (Removes -1 Toughness Penalty Every Round)
Extra: Quirk (Ignites and turns into ashes after dying)
Flaws: Limited (Can't revive if the ashes are drenched or otherwise wet)
Cost: 15

Phoenix Wings
Base: Flight 5 (60 MPH)
Extra: -
Flaws: Wings
Cost: 5

See the Inner Fire 
Base: Senses (Infravision)
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 

Flaming
Base: Feature 2 (Harmless flames that flicker around their person, providing a +2 circumstance bonus to Presence-based checks and Creating a tiny flame, like a match, useful for lighting other fires.)
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 2

Reinforced Feathers 
Base: Protection 4
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 4

~Soul of the Phoenix~

Fireball!
Base: Ranged Burst Damage 6 (Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
Extra: Ranged, Burst (30 ft Radius), Array 
Flaws: -
Cost: 18

Scorching Firebolts
Base: Ranged Damage 6 linked to Affliction 6 (Resisted by Dodge, overcome by fortitude DC: 16 Vulnerable and Defenseless)
Extra: Ranged, linked, Cumulative, Alternate resistance (Dodge)
Flaws: limited degree 
Cost: 1 (18)

Inferno 
Base: Cloud Damage 6
Extra: Area 2 (Cloud 30 ft),
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

Overheat
Base: Affliction 6 (Resisted and Overcome by Fortitude DC: 16 Dazed, Stunned and Incapacitated)
Extra: Ranged, Cumulative
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

All Consuming Flames 
Base: Ranged Weaken Toughness 6 (DC 16)
Extra: Affects Objects, ranged 
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

Phoenix's Tears
Base: Healing 9
Extra: Resurrection, Restorative 
Flaws: Limited (Others), Tiring
Cost: 1 (18)


*Calculations*

PL: 6. PP: 120/120.

Abilities: 12 Defense: 18 Skills: 19 Advantages: 15 Powers: 55

*Spoiler: Complications*
Show


*Motivation - Responsability:* As a noble Phoenix she has the responsibility of looking for the weaker humans and persons.

*Accident - Wildfire:* Despite all it's possible uses, fire is nevertheless the most destructive of the elements burning all that it touch and spreading quickly until nothing remains, now all that power is in the hands of a moody teenager... By now she has caused at least two fires at the school. 

*Power Loss - Water:* The natural opposite element of fire is of course water, being wet is not a problem but being completely drenched or submerged in liquid makes most of her powers unusable, her feathers offer no protection, she can't produce fire, can't fly and while she can still regenerate to a certain degree she can't revive herself as usual if wet, casting her ashes into the ocean or similar body of water can permanently kill her. 

*Reputation - Time Bomb:* People know her, she has caused some accidents by now and most think that is only a matter of time before she does so again and for real... 

*Temper - Hotheaded:* She's as fiery as her fire and as prideful as an immortal bird of fire can be... and on top of that she's a teenager, she's pretty prone to outbursts and to lash out at those who slight her without hesitation.





Will speak in fiery orange if that's okay

----------


## Alaize-chan

I'm still at work, will post once I get home

----------


## Izzarra

*Yume Tsukiyomi*
Kitsune Shrine Maiden
Conditions: None


Will be speaking in *"Red Maple"*

----------


## JNAProductions

*Pokes thread*
Y'all doing okay?

----------


## Llyarden

I was somewhat waiting for our phoenix to reply to Leo, it would seem a bit rude to just wander off having started a conversation.

----------


## Izzarra

I didn't want to double post IC.

----------


## JNAProductions

Should I make another post? Nothing y'all want to do right now, ICly?

----------


## Izzarra

Alaize-chan, you still with us?

---

I was contemplating posting about there not being any indoor slippers and having to wear outdoor shoes in the building, but it is not terribly important.

----------


## Llyarden

I was going to wait until the weekend in case Alaize-chan's week is super busy with IRL stuff.  I do have something for Leo to say here.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I was going to wait until the weekend in case Alaize-chan's week is super busy with IRL stuff.  I do have something for Leo to say here.


Okay. Plus Kaworu has finished his sheet, so he can add his PC in as well.

We'll wait, a little longer.

----------


## Kaworu

Hi ;-)

CS of Mijin Yoon-Kim: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

She will speak in PURPLE :-)

----------


## Kaworu

Maybe we should move on? ;-)

----------


## Llyarden

Well I was going to reply to Mijin but I guess I can have that happen at the start of my next post after we get skipped ahead.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Well I was going to reply to Mijin but I guess I can have that happen at the start of my next post after we get skipped ahead.


Apologies. I try to keep some momentum in PbP games, since they have a habit of stalling, then crashing and burning.

----------


## Izzarra

Yes, the balancing of maintaining momentum and allowing RP exchange is tricky.

Maybe another post or two before we move on?

----------


## Kaworu

Hi!

Sorry for not answering in the IC topic, both today and yesterday I was kinda busy with playing with my baby nephew - very nice, but also exhaustive xD - so I could not really reply. Will try to do so tomorrow ;-)

----------


## Izzarra

Sorry for the delay. Been visiting with family and dealing with winter storms.

Does the greenish goop have a strong scent?

Yume has vulpine olfactory glands and might want to hold her nose or react in some other way when she enters the room.

Perception 8
Accurate (Smell)
Acute (Smell)

----------


## JNAProductions

It's pungent, but the odor is entirely unfamiliar.

----------


## Kaworu

Hm... for what exactly was Mijin gonna volunteer? 0_O Because it seems to me that something is missing in that statement? (Maybe it's only me... xD)

----------


## JNAProductions

> Hm... for what exactly was Mijin gonna volunteer? 0_O Because it seems to me that something is missing in that statement? (Maybe it's only me... xD)


Slivux asked for volunteers for a one-on-one introductory chat, earlier in the conversation.

----------


## Kaworu

Ah, so now he asks who's next, right? ;-)

----------


## Izzarra

I posted Yume's introduction a week ago, before Mijin went.

Leo is the only one left.

----------

